# Changing XP password without old password



## Batistabomb (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a technique to change XP password of your friend's login pc without knowing any hint or old passwords:

just open CMD PROMPT and type as shown below

C:/ net user username newpassword <----|

for example...

I F UR FRIEND USER NAME IS " Cena" ....u want to change itz password to "Batista"

TYPE AS SHOWN BELOW

C:/ net user Cena Batista <====

tats alll u have successfully changed ur friendz password to "Batista"

If you are the admin of pc then go to CMD prompt and type 
"""""control userpasswords2""""""
here you can change the password


----------



## Garbage (Aug 10, 2007)

quite old technique.

but ok....


----------



## n2casey (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya, very old technique but keep it up........   that's how u will learn & teach.....


----------



## 12vinod (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah old technique but it will be good if it worked at the logon screen


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 13, 2007)

Please learn.....QnA is not for posting tuts. Post them at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15

Mods pls shift.


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 14, 2007)

I respect you my senior member navjotsingh,but at the appearance of QNA it was written like this "This is the place to share what you know, and learn what you don’t. If you have questions that do not qualify as either Hardware or Software questions, post them here..."

So i thought posting of tips n tricks may valid here,i also took suggestion from one of our super senior member who has 3000 above posts to post tips here,also in our forum, members viewing QNA are more compared to other sections


----------



## vicky_l7 (Aug 14, 2007)

you can reset the password by doing this too

run --> control  userpasswords2 and reset password.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

i think you guys should report the thread when you want it moved. Just writing in the thread itself does not means that the mods will get the news from you..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 14, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> i think you guys should report the thread when you want it moved. Just writing in the thread itself does not means that the mods will get the news from you..



I did reported the thread also.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

thats ok : but there was no report in the reported section.. maybe.. thats ok.


----------



## king khan (Sep 6, 2007)

nice trick


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 8, 2007)

this post already exists in this forumm... i remember it long time before.. anyway thanx


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Sep 12, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> this post already exists in this forumm... i remember it long time before.. anyway thanx


ya,i tooo....
bt good strategy to shheaar the knowledge..
keeep it upppppp!!!!


----------



## jacksparrow18 (Sep 12, 2007)

hey dudessss!!!!!!!
anyone tried this trick with guest account or without administrator privileges?


----------



## sudharsan (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks boss nice post


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

know it frm before still nice 1


----------

